# Lao G vs. Sanji



## trance (Dec 1, 2014)

The time has come. 

Location: Corrida Coliseum

Intel: Full

Mindset: Bloodlusted

Distance: 10 feet

Rules: This is old Lao G. 

Bonus: This is prime Lao G.


----------



## maupp (Dec 1, 2014)

Sanji should be able to comfortably beat Lao G. Though with Lao G things are a bit tricky with Oda having the needs and urges to troll Chinjao, so I can't tell which difficulty Sanji will take him out with.

Gonna have to wait until DCJ defeat Lao G then I can tell


----------



## Pirao (Dec 1, 2014)

Sanji mid diff, because I think it'll be said that Lao G is only doing as well as he's doing against Chinjao because the former is still injured from his fight with Luffy. If the fight is legit, it would mean high diff, but Sanji still wins.


----------



## trance (Dec 1, 2014)

maupp said:


> Sanji should be able to comfortably beat Lao G. Though with Lao G things are a bit tricky with Oda having the needs and urges to *troll Chinjao*, so I can't tell which difficulty Sanji will take him out with.
> 
> Gonna have to wait until DCJ defeat Lao G then I can tell



I think Lao G's performance is legit. He's been portrayed as a clearly capable martial artist with an undefeated record in the Coliseum and is seemingly responsible for training any hand-to-hand combat training that goes in the family. He's probably the strongest non-Executive member of the family bar possibly Monet.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 1, 2014)

Lao G has been more impressive than Sanji so far.


----------



## convict (Dec 1, 2014)

^^Monet? You mean the individual who got done in by Tashigi in one shot? Sure it was in part because of her mental fragility but more importantly the sheer difference in power between her and Zoro was so vast that it manifested itself in the knowledge that he could end her at any time of his choosing and she could not even compose herself to function properly afterwards. Lao G is legitimately fighting someone who would pop Zoro upside the head and leave a mark if he treated him with the sheer disdain and ease with which he treated Monet. Chinjao legitimately fought on par with Luffy on a physical level for a decent amount of time and Lao G _even temporarily_ keeping up with and wounding him clearly demonstrates that he is far ahead of Monet. If it comes down to a question of Haki...the guy is hurting Chinjao. Those coliseum schmucks displayed Haki so that shouldn't be a question. Lao G takes her down in a few hits because of not only his power but his particularly impressive speed and he has a bonafide fighting style to boot. Monet is clearly very strong - along with Pink and Sugar she should be part of the top 5 strongest officers, but Gladius and Lao G are undoubtedly notably beyond her.

If Lao G puts up a good show I don't think he will be a complete walk in the park for Sanji. Sanji clearly wins this fight but there is a wide range of expected difficulty that I can envision and it depends on Lao G's performance.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 1, 2014)

Sanji mid diff.

Prime Lao G? How in fuck's name are we meant to guess with even a sliver of accuracy?


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Dec 1, 2014)

Trance said:


> I think Lao G's performance is legit. He's been portrayed as a clearly capable martial artist with an undefeated record in the Coliseum and is seemingly responsible for training any hand-to-hand combat training that goes in the family. He's probably the strongest non-Executive member of the family bar possibly Monet.



I think he is definitely stronger than Monet. Despite looking strong against Tashigi, the second Zoro joined the fray, she was out of comission. Gladius is his only competition for that title. Sanji mid diffs this fight, possibly mid-high depending on how far Chinjao is pushed


----------



## Amol (Dec 1, 2014)

Poor Sanji .
He has like whole world against him .
Anyway Sanji bitch slaps Lao G. 
It won't be complete stomp,i would say Low(high) or Mid(low) diff.


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 1, 2014)

Lol, Lao G spent his time messing with a puppet.
And regardless of wht difficulty you say it was, he still was messing around with him when he should have just one-shotted him.

I see Lao G at a little below or a little above Robin/Nami lvl


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 1, 2014)

Trance said:


> The time has come.
> 
> Location: Corrida Coliseum
> 
> ...



Lao G one shots.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm gonna go Sanji Mid diff. Prime Lao G would probably give him high and the fight would be extremely epic. Gotta wait to make a more accurate guess.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 1, 2014)

I actually think Gladius may be the strongest non-elite executive judging by the presentation of executives when the coloseum fighters were engaging in battles. As for this fight, i guess Sanji would take it with mid difficulty depending on how the fight versus Chinjao plays out


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 1, 2014)

Lao G giving Sanji mid diff just sounds dumb. So he can what, give the Seats high diff, assuming Sanji can win over them with high-extreme? He is obviously better suited to fighting a tough and strong but lumbering opponent like DCJ than a speed focused fighter. Sanji should outstrip Lao G in his own area of expertise and absolutely eclipse him in firepower. I don't see how that goes to mid diff.


----------



## Firo (Dec 1, 2014)

lol said:


> Prime Lao G? How in fuck's name are we meant to guess with even a sliver of accuracy?



Its just like the EOS or top tier vs threads.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Dec 1, 2014)

Sanji should take it mid or possibly high low diff, his got Lao G outclassed in every aspect and has more firepower than Chinjao has shown so far.


----------



## Luke (Dec 1, 2014)

I hate to say it, but Sanji wins with medium difficulty. 

It would be more realistic to say Lao G gets low diffed, but with the way he's been portrayed against Chinjao...


----------



## DarkRasengan (Dec 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Lao G has been more impressive than Sanji so far.



Fighting pretty evenly with dofflamingos strongest subordinate, a man who's stronger than the guys that are the boss of Lao G, is more impressive than anything Lao G has done. It's literally impossible to say Lao G is more impressive when sanji was on the level of a guy whos stronger than the guys who are stronger than lao g.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 1, 2014)

Sanji low diffs or something.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sanji takes this rather easily.

People might be overhyping the don chinjao thing

Dodging Don chinjao is about as easy as finding a naked pic of kim kardashian.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Dec 1, 2014)

Sanji wins low diff. I could understand the hype if Lao G beat Chinjao or something, but all he was dodge a headbutt and draw some blood...


----------



## tanman (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, even though it looks terrible right now, Chinjao is _definitely_ going to beat Lao G.

I'm still thinking:
Sanji ~ Vergo > Other Execs > Chinjao >> Lao G


----------



## Gohara (Dec 2, 2014)

Current Sanji wins with high to extremely high difficulty.  Lao G is seemingly the most powerful member of the Donquixote Pirates outside of Doflamingo, Pica, Vergo, Diamante, and Trebol.  Sanji was decisively bested by Vergo.

Of course, this is all just IMO.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2014)

sanji seemed like little bit < vergo...Lao G appears to be the strongest or 2nd strongest non top executive member (first been gladius), so Lao G vs sanji might end up a mid - low high diff for sanji.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Dec 2, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Current Sanji wins with high to extremely high difficulty.  Lao G is seemingly the most powerful member of the Donquixote Pirates outside of Doflamingo, Pica, Vergo, Diamante, and Trebol.  Sanji was decisively bested by Vergo.
> 
> Of course, this is all just IMO.



Can you please show me where Vergo decisively beat Sanji?


----------



## convict (Dec 2, 2014)

^He said Sanji was bested, not beat. Meaning Vergo came out of that fight looking superior. Regardless of whether Sanji could have taken Vergo down had both of them gone all out, you have to admit that at least for that limited exchange Vergo came off the better fighter.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Dec 2, 2014)

convict said:


> ^He said Sanji was bested, not beat. Meaning Vergo came out of that fight looking superior. Regardless of whether Sanji could have taken Vergo down had both of them gone all out, you have to admit that at least for that limited exchange Vergo came off the better fighter.



There no doubt Vergo came out better but not by much he literally used that encounter to come to the conclusion that Sanji would win extreme diff against Lao G and this is a guy if i remember correctly that thinks Chinjao>= Franky


----------



## convict (Dec 2, 2014)

I take issue with both of those stances as well but I don't think it would be in mine or his best interests to debate that as our opinions simply differ too much to forge any sort of resolution. I was just explaining what I believe he meant by 'bested'. Assuming I am correct in my interpretation at least that we both agree on.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 2, 2014)

Current Sanji: low high difficulty


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Dec 2, 2014)

Dont know about fighting but Lao G gets more pussy than San G for sure, even in old age


----------



## Suit (Dec 2, 2014)

Sanji stomps.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 2, 2014)

PirateHunter Eddy said:


> There no doubt Vergo came out better but not by much he literally used that encounter to come to the conclusion that Sanji would win extreme diff against Lao G and this is a guy if i remember correctly that thinks Chinjao>= Franky



Aside from what convict said here, I don't think that current Franky is around as powerful as old Chinjao.  I think that old Chinjao is at least around a good deal more powerful than current Franky.

Vergo bested Sanji and was still then able to defeat Smoker and nearly defeat Law.  I don't see Sanji besting someone around as powerful as himself and then defeating Smoker and nearly defeating Law.  So, while I think that current Sanji may be able to give Vergo up to around high difficulty- although I lean towards mid to high difficulty- I don't think that he's around as powerful as him.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 4, 2014)

smoker's main goal was to get law's heart back though...i believe smoker >= vergo...seeing how disgracefully vergo lost to law, while smoker survived until his heart was haxed and he didnt event know what happened to him.


----------



## Wayne With The Ism (Dec 9, 2014)

Sanji getting downplayed hard. Sanji low diffs for sure.


----------



## tanman (Dec 9, 2014)

Front page of OPBD
Zoro v Doflamingo
Sanji v Lao G

What the actual fuck?


----------

